# A Big Star?



## RedRanger (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey I was just wondering where I could find this story. While some here deemed it inappropriate, myself and others really enjoyed it and I would really like to read the rest of it.


----------



## there_there (Mar 31, 2006)

RedRanger said:


> Hey I was just wondering where I could find this story. While some here deemed it inappropriate, myself and others really enjoyed it and I would really like to read the rest of it.




amen....................


----------



## isotope (Apr 1, 2006)

Oh, not this again.


----------



## Zoom (Apr 2, 2006)

OK, look. This forum is not supposed to be about requests for already existing stories that have been excised from this site.

EITHER request a new story that follows the rules, OR make your own damn story and post it!


----------



## RedRanger (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey man chill out ok? I'm not accusing anyone, I'm not complaining all I'm doing is ASKING where I can find it and this is the only place I know of where I could ask that question.


----------

